# $4.00 off coupons



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

As stated on spiral bulbs go to www.everykilowattcounts.ca for you coupons you can use up to 5 per person.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The coupons are also available in most retail stores that sell that stuff.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

where on the website, can't seem to find the light coupons?


----------

